
I'm building 12 startups this year and just launched my first one It made $2 - kangabru
https://kangabru.xyz/2020/05/01/icing-addict-launch
======
lidHanteyk
Be less of an advertiser, if you want the attention of folks. Show them what
you can do for them, not the latest trinket that you want to trade for cash.

I find it very revealing that you didn't post links to your first few
interactions on Reddit. What happened in those doomed threads and under that
deleted user? On your current thread, somebody tells you bluntly that you're
advertising [1], and you indicate that advertising, to you, can be balanced by
novelty and popular appeal. However, please keep in mind that popular appeal
is manufactured by advertising, and that all new things are novel; advertising
is not a damage to society that can be so easily cancelled out.

If you want to understand your audience, you might start by examining SCP-1471
[2], the object of your Reddit critic's affections.

Edit: From a game design perspective, if you don't make something that's fun
for you, then I don't know why you're so surprised that a third of your users
are already tired of it. I don't see, in your post about how you designed your
game, much of a consideration for fun or ludic immersion. Have _you_ played
your game for hours upon hours? TBH it sounds mind-numbing.

[1]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/SatisfIcing/comments/ge6x0g/i_made_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/SatisfIcing/comments/ge6x0g/i_made_a_game_icing_addict_which_lets_you/fpmainw/)

[2] Warning: SCP. [http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-1471](http://www.scp-
wiki.net/scp-1471)

~~~
kangabru
Hey thanks for the reply! You make some valid points.

Regarding my previous Reddit account the user is 'kangabru'. I now notice that
it's not visible despite the fact I can still log in - I guess it's definitely
banned. What happened was that I posted a link [1] which is a splash page for
one of my open source tools. It didn't receive replies, I checked if it was
shadow banned, and the bot said yes. So I wasn't trying to hide anything, it
just there's nothing there. I'm not sure why it was banned but I guess it was
flagged as spam since my username matched the domain.

Regarding the game aspect there's a sister post which goes into the design of
the game [2]. You make a great point though, I _should_ make it fun for me
too. I'm exicted for the 'zen' mode feature since that's something I'll
definitely use. I'll keep that in mind as I work on it this month.

[1] [https://color-identifier.kangabru.xyz/](https://color-
identifier.kangabru.xyz/) [2] [https://kangabru.xyz/2020/05/01/icing-addict-
app](https://kangabru.xyz/2020/05/01/icing-addict-app)

------
kangabru
Hey HN, author here. If you have an questions or feedback I'd love to chat.
I'm also going to try post a new blog every week. Some upcoming topics will be
about the technology behind the app. It's got some cool stuff in it which I'm
keen to share.

~~~
texasbigdata
How are they different start-ups? Did you make separate legal entities? Etc.

~~~
kangabru
They'll be under one legal structure for the time being but will be different
products/services with varying business models.

------
TruffleLabs
What are the 11 other startups ideas?

And are you defining startup as 12 legal entities or 12 products under one
legal structure?

~~~
kangabru
Well the virus situation has changed things a bit. For instance I have some
travel centric ideas which wouldn't be worth trying at the moment. I didn't
plan on making the game but figured the situation would make my game a more
viable option.

Anyway I've got a bunch, some include: \- a UI mocking tool using your website
rather than an app. It something I've partially built that's great for dev
specs, rapid prototyping, even marketing. \- A graphic design tool which takes
a bunch of icons and generates certain types of collage beautifully and
easily. They're a pain to make manually but I see the style used often. \- An
idea generation and collaboration tool. \- A tinder-like job searching app
with a fun twist. \- Even a funny bong design.

I'll come up with more and re-evaluate as I go. And they'll be under one legal
structure for the time being.

